# Форум для размышляющих > Другое >  Состояние штопора

## microbe

Интересно узнать кто и как ведёт пьяный на уровне хлама, конечно это трудно помнить но всё таки по рассказам знакомых можно составить портрет.

----------


## microbe

Я когда пробую беленькую то веду себя из ряда вон выходящие. Становлюсь супер-мэном или другим героем, часто подваливаю к девушкам.

----------


## Traumerei

я пьяная либо сплю, либо блюю. редко-плачу.

----------


## Unity

Сажусь, медитирую в новом, настоль непривычном состоянии. 
* Хотя алкоголь так употреблялся раза три за жизнь.

----------


## microbe

Я заметил когда настроение плохое или грустное лучше не пить. Особенно если Вы поругались с кем-нибудь лучше не пить, ибо будет агрессия. Мне больше нравится пить в одиночку, ибо никто мозги не ест своими бредовыми прошлыми обидами. К примеру кто-нибудь из знакомых затаил на Вас обиду, то вот в бухом состояние он обязательно Вам напомнит об своей обиде.

----------


## microbe

Вот сегодня не штопор конечно, с другой стороны боюсь этого штопора или автопилота, лучше пить в меру.

----------


## microbe

Главное вообще не пить, это плохо для здоровья!

----------


## microbe

> я пьяная либо сплю, либо блюю. редко-плачу.


 Было такое когда-то, но сейчас такого нет.

----------


## Игорёк

> Я когда пробую беленькую то веду себя из ряда вон выходящие. Становлюсь супер-мэном или другим героем, часто подваливаю к девушкам.


 И как ? Многих завалил  ?)

----------


## Игорёк

Если прилично выпил, то.... Стараюсь ни с кем не общаться, и хорошо сплю ).  В остальном, думаю, мало отличий..

----------


## microbe

Путь в никуда.

----------


## microbe

Сегодня накидался, а завтра на работу, вот как быть в этом бытие и не быть электриком КИПиА.

----------


## microbe

Сегодня начал с вина, а сейчас водку пью, а завтра на работу и как мне выйти? Я электрик киповец и боюсь что просплю от водяру ибо не часто пью водяру.

----------


## Unity

_Что_ Вы в себе "заглушаете" своим алкоголем - уже Столько лет?!
Не лучше ли Трезво выйти на дуэль с этими воспоминаниями(?), травмами своего прошлого - ну и не сразиться - за право Нормально Жить - в миге настоящем - без боли, без страха, безо пустоты внутри?
Так, право, жаль...
Умный человек - а сам же себя - в "концлагерь" - собственного разума...

----------


## tempo

Unity, для алкашей аргументы бесполезны.
Можно сколько угодна качать на руках престарелое дитятко, обосравшуюся жопку по мере надобности вытирая, и сисей кормить - ничего не изменится. Сгнившими от водки зубами оно только сильнее уцепится за тебя.
Возможно, может помочь близкое к критическому насилие, ЛТП и т.п.
Или длительное и персонально рассчитанное воздействие,, с учётом того факта, что дегенерация идёт по всем фронтам, кроме одного - сохранения доступа к бутылке. Хитрость - их всё.
Не раз пытался помогать таким. И лучше потратить эти силы на что другое, особенно если нет готовности выложиться для конкретного алкаша полностью.

P.S. Дорогие друг-другу-братья-по-разуму, я признаю ваше полное право утопить свою жизнь в говне. И полное право общества на самозащиту от вас.

----------


## Unity

Помогать?..
Увы, при всём возможном желании — никто неспособен «помочь» справиться с расстройствами собственной же психики; никто неспособен заглянуть в другого и вместо него решить все задачи, приведя всё в норму.
Максимум — присутствие — и то, если любишь и готов посвятить «проекту спасения»… всю оставшуюся жизнь.
А так… лишь беседы. Пустая болтовня, коя ничто не меняет внутри той иной человеческой души.  
Мы сами себя ломаем. 
Самим же себя чинить. Или не чиниться, каждый здесь всё это решает сам.

----------


## microbe

tempo, прав, я как-то сам ненавидел алкашей, ибо у меня все дядьки и отец спились, батя был шахматистом правда спился в хлам. Я говорю до 23-лет вообще не пил и призирал выпивох. Может генетика, скорее нет, просто слабый характер.

----------


## microbe

Пик Балмера у меня был когда разрабатывал растровый редактор на WinAPI C++, многие алгоритмы я делал сам, не подглядывал как некоторые программеры любят из open source, которые ненавидят проприетарные решения, ибо слизать исходный код не получится кроме дизассемблера.

----------


## tempo

Если исходить из генетики, я должен квасить не просыхая )
Но вместо этого при стрессе практикую обжорство )) впрочем, умеренное и нечасто.
Вообще, степень моей правоверности в отношении алкашей и долбойобов резко возросла с потерей зрения... люди, имеющие всё для нормальной жизни, это _всё_ просирают, к тому же доставляя массу проблем окружающим, мне же приходится из шкуры выпрыгивать просто для того, чтобы не утонуть.
Завидно, ..ять )

----------


## Unity

Та же ситуация.)
Моя мать почти умерла от пьянства - и вид её невменяемости после "вечеринок" с детства привил стойкую ненависть к всему, в составе чего есть спирт - ну и к слабости и слепоте души человеческой, коя сама же себе регулярно делает этаноловый "наркоз" - просто чтобы сбежать от реальности...
* Но! У иных людей - иные уроки, иные настройки прохождения своей игры...
Зависть... просто неуместна. Каждый на своём этапе, каждый на своём уроке.
Легко проходить _Игру_, будучи здоровым и не ощущая ненависти к собственному телу - и нужно больше "усидчивости", дабы пилотировать странную машину с мяса и костей, коя вот-вот распадётся...
Разве не поломки плоти _Сделали Нас Нами_???
Если бы не наши хвори - стали бы мы вообще о чём-то Задумываться?..
Или так бы остались на эволюционном уровне - детей в Диснейленде?

----------


## microbe

Я не сказал что у меня здоровье отменное, ибо с рождения есть диатес сейчас прошёл правда, но нейродермит остался, зрение в четвёртом классе стало -4 дпт, а сейчас кажется ещё больше диоптрий стало в отрицательно. Ухо правое просрал после гриппа мастоядит, то бишь осложнение было после гриппа теперь плохо слышу правым ухом. У меня было в детстве абцессы чуть правую руку не потерял и в другом месте, так что мне многое хирурги сделали больно когда абцессы вскрывали почти наживую, это сейчас хорошие обезболивающие но тогда было почти наживую. Ещё у меня аллергия на цитрусовые, какао, яичный белок покрывают коростами, так что про отменное здоровье я шибко не говорю.

----------


## Игорёк

tempo, от водки зубы не гниют. Наоборот, дезинфекция. Иногда специально прополаскиваю. А гнить зубы начали еще за долго до водки... в остальном - согласен.

----------


## Игорёк

microbe, Полупьяный электрик, этож классика.. Всё нормально ) Соответствуешь образу )

----------


## microbe

Я с этой пьянкой со всех работ с летаю, тут фрилансить начал и немного заработал. Как всегда накидался крепким пивом...

----------


## Unity

Что Вам даёт алкоголь?
Прекращение деятельности разума, прекращение генерации Идей, кои причиняют боль, когда их творишь/когда их просматриваешь?..

----------


## microbe

Я вообще не пью до уровня хлама, когда на другой день ничего не помнишь. Вот раньше часто напивался до уровне хлама, а сейчас так не выпиваю. Что даёт мне алкоголь - это маленькое отчуждение от окружающего мира и своих личных проблем. Раньше программировал в пьяном состояние, а потом трезвый всё переписывал ибо C/C++ зверь, а не детский ЯП.

----------


## Unity

Ну, как я и думал(а)...
Бегство от себя. И спиртное - это просто средство. А кому-то боле по душе наркотики. Или липовые "отношения". Или же рыбалка, походы в природу. Или зомбо-ящик, или же пустой/бесцельный серфинг по Сети. 
В общем, средств и способов Забыться - множество. Выбирай по вкусу, любой подойдёт - чтобы Себя Обмануть...
* А теперь о главном. 
Отчуждение от мира и всех тех вызовов/проблем, что ему присущи. 
Это ведь _на время_!..
После "действие анестезии" всё-таки проходит и наше сознание вновь-таки опять Сталкивается с явью - словно бы автомобиль за 300 с бетонной стеной!..
Зачем этот стресс, эти "перепады", маятник, качания - от "мира покоя" ко "миру ненавистному", с коего хочется сбежать?
Спиртное - ничего не "лечит"!..
Всё, что изменяется - это состояние нашего сознания.
Вы же мудрый человек, это понимаете. 
Каждый наделён - "природою будды". 
Просто в себя загляните - ну и попытайтесь прожить Этот день ну хоть чуточку более осознанно, нежели вчера - чётко понимая причины и следствия...
Молча и сознательно сталкиваясь с тем, что ещё вчера заставляло всех нас Убегать - ну и отрицать, ну и подавлять и искать спасения в пустой маете, в напрасной "активности".
Вы - сможете!
Я верю в Вас.
Вы сумеете обуздать собственный свой разум!..
Все мы сумеем.
Мы... просто родились для этого.

----------


## microbe

Сегодня снова с утра уже на веселе. Почти всю зарплату слил.

----------


## microbe

Тут каньяком и вином перепил, шибко много купил. Трезвым взглядом понимаю что так дальше нельзя, но после первого глотка пива начинаю напиваться всем подряд. Тут проснулся с бутылкой виски и офигел, не знаю что делать - хоть кодируйся  от алкашки.

----------


## microbe

Сейчас размышляю пьяным, с одной стороны охотно спать, с другой стороны всё не важно.

----------


## microbe

Накидался почти на уровне хлама, пишу и завтра не буду помнить, что и как написал. Интересно изменю сообщение трезвый завтра, иль нет- ха, ха-ха... Хотя ничего такого не надо изменять. Главное завтра на работу встать в6-часов утра!

----------


## Мина Гаркер

> Я с этой пьянкой со всех работ с летаю, тут фрилансить начал и немного заработал. Как всегда накидался крепким пивом...


 Я тоже крепачок предпочитаю). Как мы похожи. И со зрением тоже проблемы. ДСТ, миопия, астигматизм

----------


## Wasted

> Я тоже крепачок предпочитаю). Как мы похожи. И со зрением тоже проблемы. ДСТ, миопия, астигматизм


 
Бгг, аналогично.
Предпочитаю водку, зрение плохое.

----------


## jeri

Полная апатия,ничего не хочу уже несколько месяцев,после последнего  падения. Если раньше настроение менялось от хочу умереть до ничего ещё повоюем. То с каждым разом интервалы все больше. И сейчас,думаю,уже светлой полосы не будет. Ничего не хочу,утром сижу по полчаса с феном в руке и не могу заставить себя высушить волосы( что с этим делать не знаю,ничего уже не радует

----------


## June

> ничего уже не радует


 Есть много разных сказок, повествующих об одном забавном человеческом свойстве. Вот одна из них:

Приходит еврей к раввину и говорит "Ребе, у меня такая тяжелая жизнь, у меня 10 детей, мы все живем в одной комнате, денег нет, дома грязь, вонь, дети орут, толкаются, грязные пеленки везде... кошмар......."
Ребе говорит: "Купи козу"
Еврей: Какую козу? Зачем? Как я ее в квартиру возьму!!!!!!!???????
Ребе: "Купи козу"
Еврей подумал - подумал, пошел и купил козу. Привел ее домой .
Через неделю приходит к ребе, тот его спрашивает "Ну, как жизнь"? Еврей заламывает руки, кричит: "Еще хуже, эта коза в однокомнатной квартире с 10 детьми, везде срет, все ломает, рвет, всех бодает, дети на ней скачут, бесятся, вонь везде стоит... ужас..."
Ребе говорит "Продай козу"
Еврей страшно удивляется, говорит "Что??? зачем же я ее покупал???"
Ребе:"Продай козу"
Еврей подумал, подумал, пошел и продал козу
Через неделю приходит еврей к раввину и говорит: "Боже, ребе, как мне хорошо...."

----------


## jeri

Так что,козу покупать?) Я после прошлой козы,в какую-никакую зону комфорта ещё долго не могла попасть. И в целом всё только усугибилось. Да,всё тносительно,но ситуацию мою это сейчас не меняет. Если какая-то куевина сейчас произойдкт в моей жизни то я просто лягу и умру,наверное

----------


## June

> Так что,козу покупать?)


 Не обязательно, можно козла завести. Вдруг полюбите? Волосы будете сушить с удовольствием)

С апатией надо бороться. Не алкоголем и не антидепрессантами, а устранением её причин. Вам что мешает радоваться жизни?

----------


## jeri

У меня сейчас работа,да и не только,способствует очень таким настроениям. общения практически нет,НИКАКОГО,я постоянно наедине со своми мыслями

----------


## June

> Ничего не хочу,утром сижу по полчаса с феном в руке и не могу заставить себя высушить волосы


 Со мной тоже такое бывает. Не один в один, феном я волосы не сушу, они сами как-то высыхают. Бывает, вообще нет сил что-то делать. Иногда проблему можно решить коктейлем из суматриптана 100мг, ибупрофена 400мг и аркоксиа 90мг (это противомигренозные и противовоспалительные препараты). Но бывает, вроде ничего не болит, а сил всё равно нет. Врачи называют это состояние клинической депрессией. Говорят, в мозгу не хватает нейромедиаторов, всяких серотонинов и прочих норадренолинов, и человек из этого состояния сам, без врачей и таблеток, не выберется, поэтому её и называют клинической. Но если через силу начинаешь в этом состоянии что-то делать, со временем втягиваешься, и появляются силы. Все эти нейромедиаторы, для появления которых, по мнению врачей, нужно всю жизнь пить таблетки горстями, организм начинает вырабатывать самостоятельно, без всякой помощи. Пробежал километров десять, эффект – как будто упаковку колёс выпил, и без всяких побочек. Так что – двигайтесь, и не важно куда, станет немножко легче.

И козла заведите. Или не козла, но это уж как повезёт)

----------


## Wasted

Кстати! Как удивительно это ни прозвучит, одним из действенных средств против депрессии является...депривация сна. Вот не поспать целую ночь — и тебя рубит, но настроение улучшается! Вычитал, проверил на себе. Хотя у меня клинической депры не было, но вдруг поможет.

----------


## jeri

Да я сама понимаю,что необходимо движение и общение. Но нет такой возможности,вот просто нет. Работа не позволяет,а менять работу для меня сейчас слишком рискованно,я не в том положении.

----------


## jeri

Козел или баран,не важно,здесь то же не все так просто)

----------


## June

Я на работе в обед хожу в парк погулять и размяться. Если не хожу, голова начинает хуже работать. Раньше бегал в лесу по утрам, тоже положительно сказывалось на работе, на роликах катался. Сейчас ленюсь, да и ролики нормальные выпускать перестали. Надо какое-нибудь новое увлечение придумать, чтобы можно было совмещать приятное с полезным.

----------


## jeri

Я тоже выхожу в обед,рядом с офисом цетральная улица,там много кафешек и парк. Но мне этого мало,не хватает общения. Сейчас со мной в кабинете один человек с которым я не общаюсь и домой прихожу абсолютно одна,так как в чужом городе. 
А лес рядом-это конечно круто. Вам очень повезло . А какого рода у вас работа,есть общение?

----------


## jeri

> Кстати! Как удивительно это ни прозвучит, одним из действенных средств против депрессии является...депривация сна.


  нужно попробовать. Не знаю выдержу ли потом весь день на работе,нужно перед выходным

----------


## June

> А какого рода у вас работа,есть общение?


 Программы пишу. Но мы общаемся не только на рабочие темы.

Кстати, поговорить можно и за пределами рабочего офиса. Помню, когда на роликах катался, девушки иногда предлагали покататься вместе. Я одну из них потом в бассейн на дайвинг водил. Знаю нескольких девушек, которые скалолазанием занимаются, тоже неплохой повод для общения с увлечёнными тем же.

----------


## Wasted

Вам нужно с кем-то познакомиться, приятелей завести. Одной в чужом городе это трудно, конечно. Вы не интраверт?

----------


## jeri

> Вам нужно с кем-то познакомиться, приятелей завести. Одной в чужом городе это трудно, конечно. Вы не интраверт?


 Интроверт,и с каждым годом всё интовертивнее) мне 30 лет,какие приятели,я и раньше общалась тольпо с самыми настойчивыми людьми. Мои друзья на данный момент-это люди,котрые когда-то вцепились в меня мертвой хваткой и не отпускали. В общем,целый ворох проблем во мне,одиночество это лишь следствие,и никто не в состоянии никому помочь

----------


## Wasted

Печалька.
Жили бы мы в одном городе, я бы мог в вас "вцепиться".
Но мы и так здесь общаемся, уже кое-что)

----------


## Стриж

Что дает алкоголь? Простое решение всех проблем. Вот и все.

----------


## microbe

> Что дает алкоголь? Простое решение всех проблем. Вот и все.


 Раньше думал что даёт решение, но не сейчас! Алкоголь это деградация, так что я сейчас мало пью.

----------


## Wasted

> Раньше думал что даёт решение, но не сейчас! Алкоголь это деградация, так что я сейчас мало пью.


 
Тоже стараюсь. Давно вас не было видно!

----------


## microbe

Снова пью, главное не спится ибо семьи нет. У друзей жена и дети + любовницы, а у меня ничего нет............

----------


## Wasted

> Снова пью, главное не спится ибо семьи нет. У друзей жена и дети + любовницы, а у меня ничего нет............


 
Так и у меня нет, и тоже пью. Может, поэтому, а может, оттого. Правда, перешёл на микродозы, а сегодня вообще ни капли.

----------


## microbe

Сегодня напился опять или снова не важно. Вот блин и прикупил водяры ещё, сейчас надо разбираться в node.js, завтра будет видно.

----------


## Wasted

> Сегодня напился опять или снова не важно. Вот блин и прикупил водяры ещё, сейчас надо разбираться в node.js, завтра будет видно.


 
Опять или снова на автопилоте налабаешь абы чего, потом придется делать рефакторинг))

----------


## microbe

Ха-ха, какой рефракт на детском ЯП javascript/PHP ведь я программист C/C++ с 16-ним стажем и на Assembler(INTEL) и немного AT&T.  У меня несколько игровых проектов на Java Android, ибо Kotlin пока не рассматриваю. Давайте по состязаниямся на c99 или C++14/17 хотя скажете C++20 и концепты рулят по сравнению SFINAE.

----------


## Wasted

Ваууу, ничё себе резюме!....

----------


## microbe

Снова выпил, правда не до состояние штопора. Так не много выпил винца, ещё есть и до пью чтобы завтра начать работать.

----------


## Wasted

> Снова выпил, правда не до состояние штопора. Так не много выпил винца, ещё есть и до пью чтобы завтра начать работать.


 Я двести бальзама, чтобы расслабить мозг.

----------


## name pame

Вижу смысл выпивать только чтоб более раскрепощенно вести себя в социуме. Могу сказать и сделать то, что в трезвом состоянии не сделала бы, хотя надо было б. Но в последнее время не пью, потому что боюсь, что запах алкоголя учуют.

----------


## microbe

Написал чушь...

----------


## microbe

Сегодня накидался шибко, в роде почти месяц не пил и снова напился. 5-прооектов создал на Android на ЯП Java. Люди-человики не пейти ибо мозг хандрит от нейротоксинов.

----------


## microbe

Что-то сегодня накидался, пьяный и мозг уже от алкоголя варит в синусоиде.

----------


## Irjdjjd

> Сегодня накидался шибко, в роде почти месяц не пил и снова напился. 5-прооектов создал на Android на ЯП Java. Люди-человики не пейти ибо мозг хандрит от нейротоксинов.


 Заебись, что за проэкты пилишь? Ботнеты или приложения?)

----------


## microbe

Приложения, всякую чушь в виде бот-нетов и др.  не рассматриваю в принципе ибо я программист c/c++ и asm(AT, INTEL), а другие ЯП просто детские шалости, ибо сам давненько создавал свой ЯП. Такие ЯП как: Java ,C#, php, go, rust, haskell, r, erlang, f#. Это лёгкость бытия, ха-ха, ха. На счёт нейронки на Python, так это путь в никуда, 60-ватт против exp.

----------


## Irjdjjd

Прикольно, я раньше хотел C++ и php выучить, но с моими траблами дело дошло только до администрирования linux серверов и простеньких сайтов на движках joomla, wordpress, dle
Выйти бы еще из этой матрицы, а то как биороботы, у тебя никогда не было мыслей, что мы в каком-то симуляторе?)) Когда узнал, что такое днк и атом, антиматерия, понял, что вполне можем быть в каком-то квантовом суперкомпьютере
ведь атом-электромагнитная система, состом мы из них, электроны(ток) протоны и нейтроны то есть мы уже состоим из тока, далее ДНК  генетический код в котором как в программе записана последовательность действий, потом эта днк в ядре клетке, клетка распечатывает его и по указанием выполняет все функции, что записаны, заложены в днк)
Да и редактировать можно, можно создать сверх людей, выносливых, сильных, которые ничем не болеют и т.д)

----------


## Unity

"Если загораются звёзды, значит, кому-то это необходимо". (с) Экзюпери. 
Текущее мироустройство отнюдь не "случайно". Многое возможно редактировать и сделать иным, более гуманным - но сего не будет, ибо есть причина, по которой облик современности именно таков.
Представьте на миг... мясокомбинат.
В одном помещении - ряды коров, ожидающих убоя, в ином - само место зверства, в третьем - шкуры, туши, реки крови и выброшенные внутренности. 
И вот, в первом помещении раздаётся голос:
- Можно создать сверх-скот, который жирнее, мясистей, сильнее ну и не болеет!
Но ферма заточена на уже существующих. Она регулярно делает свои плановые показатели, двигаясь со временем вполне экстенсивно - увеличивая Поголовье, а не улучшая жизнь.
И мяса хватает...
"Силам", приручившим скот. Загнавшим его в ярмо. Убивающим и пожирающим его.
Зачем что-то изменять, ежели и так всё прекрасно работает?
Ныне, как и в Вавилоне, Египте или же Мезоамерике _так же регулярно_ идут _жертвоприношения_. 
Раньше - аки ритуал "общения" - божеств и творений.
Теперь - как "горячие точки", экономические модели, оставляющие за бортом целые социальные прослойки, умирающие молодыми в токсичной общественной среде в обнимку с алкоголем, сигаретами, телевизором или интернетом, лекарствами или психотерапевтами...
Бог получает причитающуюся Ему кровь. 
Раньше это делали в мрачных ритуалах "кровожадные дикари" в колониальных странах, теперь...
Войны, бедность, голод, эпидемии. Срежиссированные действия, следствие которых становится смерть - некоторой категории населения...
Так что, "Матрица" устроена совершенно. 
Боту из неё не выйти. 
Просто _некуда_ больше "идти". 
Быть лишь "батарейкой Матрицы", после - крематорий. 
Такая программа...
В качестве успокоения, можете _подумать_, что "Вы не такой" и "Меня это не касается, я же ведь Особенный - не с такой программой, как иные игрушки программиста-бога"...

----------


## microbe

> Прикольно, я раньше хотел C++ и php выучить, но с моими траблами дело дошло только до администрирования linux серверов и простеньких сайтов на движках joomla, wordpress, dle
> Выйти бы еще из этой матрицы, а то как биороботы, у тебя никогда не было мыслей, что мы в каком-то симуляторе?)) Когда узнал, что такое днк и атом, антиматерия, понял, что вполне можем быть в каком-то квантовом суперкомпьютере
> ведь атом-электромагнитная система, состом мы из них, электроны(ток) протоны и нейтроны то есть мы уже состоим из тока


 Наверное у многих была такая мысль после просмотров фильмов в жанре киберпанк. Раньше думали всё есть механика, сейчас думают что всё есть электромеханика. На счёт симуляции, в чём смысл? Тут главное не попасть в бесконечный цикл симуляции a -> b -> c... Ведь основа всех симуляции должна всё равно появится само собой.

----------


## Irjdjjd

> Ныне, как и в Вавилоне, Египте или же Мезоамерике _так же регулярно_ идут _жертвоприношения_. 
> Раньше - аки ритуал "общения" - божеств и творений.
> Теперь - как "горячие точки", экономические модели, оставляющие за бортом целые социальные прослойки, умирающие молодыми в токсичной общественной среде в обнимку с алкоголем, сигаретами, телевизором или интернетом, лекарствами или психотерапевтами...
> Бог получает причитающуюся Ему кровь. 
> Раньше это делали в мрачных ритуалах "кровожадные дикари" в колониальных странах, теперь...
> Войны, бедность, голод, эпидемии. Срежиссированные действия, следствие которых становится смерть - некоторой категории населения...
> Так что, "Матрица" устроена совершенно. 
> Боту из неё не выйти. 
> Просто _некуда_ больше "идти". 
> ...


 А резон жертвопреношений? Что они дают? Ладно когда-то какие-то дикари такой бред придумали и понеслась, а если Бог и есть мы а отчасти походу это так, зачем ему в жертву приносить самого себя?
И есть ли факты что и именно Бог получает причитающуюся Ему кровь?) Откуда вы это взяли? Из теории нам нужен скот для еды и мы есть скотом для Бога?
Никто толком ничего не знает, а если и знают, то те, что вышли из матрицы(экстрасенсы) самосовершенствующиеся боты, но и то не факт, что их подсознание с выходом в астрал не является илюзией

----------


## Unity

Резон жертвоприношений - своего рода, "банковская экономическая транзакция" с некоторыми "силами". Некто предоставляет "божеству" пролитую "жизненную силу" жертвенных животных (в том числе, людей), оно забирает львиную долю "платы" и "отстёгивает" маленький её процент "жрецу" - во имя реализации неких его замыслов. 
Зачем это всё? Оккультная помощь "свыше". 
Человек, живущий на Земле - своего рода, "связанная потенциальная энергия" - и тем её больше, чем моложе жертвенное существо. Ритуал убийства - мгновенно высвобождает заключённый внутри нас "потенциал". Нечто _по ту сторону мира_ способно "питаться" подобной энергией - щедро вознаграждая жертвующего теми или иными благами, удачей, богатством, здоровьем и силой, *нужное вписать*. 
Совершенно верно, по этой "теории" - человек есть скот - "Высшему Сознанию". 
Людям издавна известно об этом.
О историческом размахе подобных практик можете сами судить: древний Карфаген, Финикия, Греция, Аммон, майя, тольтеки, ацтеки, древний Китай, Монголия, Япония, Индия (печально-известный культ богини Кали), республиканский Рим (в частности, игры гладиаторов), древние кельты в Британии, древняя Германия. Наши предки-славяне времён Киевской Руси... 
Это лишь "вершина айсберга". 
Думаете, мировые войны, нацистские концлагеря, Сибирь и ГУЛАГ - были просто способом выразить жестокость? Нет, с оккультной перспективы, это были целые "заводы" по переработке страданий и боли, кои "конвертировались" в геополитические изменения - в некотором русле...
Грубо говоря, аллегориями из древней алхимии, кроме Бога - нету в мире больше ничего. Каждая капля крови и каждая слеза - из Него и в Него. Для Него. Каждый сущий человек постепенно отдаёт свою жизнь Творцу - в случае же с ритуальным жертвоприношением "остаточный жизненный потенциал" используется в качестве "валюты" для Торга с некими заинтересованными силами.

Нам от этой информации - ни тепло, ни холодно. 
Мы ничего не можем изменить.
Мы даже не понимаем, _чему служат мясокомбинаты, птицефабрики, фермы пушных животных_...
Мы не понимаем, _что мы тоже взяты в оборот_ - и наше существование служит одной этой цели. "Возгонке" и преобразованию питательных веществ. Даже Богу нужно чем-нибудь питаться - и Он на вершине трофической пирамиды - вспомните эмблему уважаемого общества масонов... 
К чему это всё?
Вы - живёте не случайно. Ваша боль и самоубийства - также не случайны. 
Но выхода нет.

----------


## Irjdjjd

Это все не из Каббалы? И что есть проверенная инфа, что жертвопреношения работают?) Вселенная настолько велика, что наши жертвопреношения там явно не видны) врядли мы там какую-то роль играем
Все из праха в прах, жертвоприношения не имеют смысла ибо и так рано или поздно все станут жертвой природы, а время за которое они станут жертвой природы ничтожно мало для вселенной и сами жертвы ничтожно малы

----------


## microbe

Я не следую Каббале как и учение Ошо, Кастанеде и другим гипотетическим "умникам", так просто досуг. Кибернетика и смежные лучше кто, Пенроуз, Фейнман, Винер, Брукс, Таненбауэм, Дейкстра, Хоар, Ершов, Кнут, Ритчи, Гослинг, Страуструп...

----------


## microbe

Джон-Фон Нейман, Никлаус Вирт, короче пора выпить пивка :Smile:

----------


## microbe

> "Если загораются звёзды, значит, кому-то это необходимо". (с) Экзюпери. 
> Текущее мироустройство отнюдь не "случайно". Многое возможно редактировать и сделать иным, более гуманным - но сего не будет, ибо есть причина, по которой облик современности именно таков.
> Представьте на миг... мясокомбинат.
> В одном помещении - ряды коров, ожидающих убоя, в ином - само место зверства, в третьем - шкуры, туши, реки крови и выброшенные внутренности. 
> И вот, в первом помещении раздаётся голос:
> - Можно создать сверх-скот, который жирнее, мясистей, сильнее ну и не болеет!
> Но ферма заточена на уже существующих. Она регулярно делает свои плановые показатели, двигаясь со временем вполне экстенсивно - увеличивая Поголовье, а не улучшая жизнь.
> И мяса хватает...
> "Силам", приручившим скот. Загнавшим его в ярмо. Убивающим и пожирающим его.
> ...


 Вселенная не матрица! Не надо множить сущности без необходимости, так можно зависнуть в бессконечном цикле матриц!!! Ведь основная базовая матрица всё равно должна появиться спонтанно и случайно без какого-либо умысла. Если нет случайности, то здесь бесконечность матриц, как и копии сознаний где для базового субъекта нет бессмертия вообще, а для окружающих есть.

----------


## microbe

Вообще фиг поймёшь эту чихарду в создание мироздания. В роде видится умысел, а мешает бесконечность :Frown:  Иль лучше золотая середина, не мне, не вам, ха-ха, ха

----------


## microbe

Такое ощущение что накидался до уровня хлама, но кто может знать что он, напился до уровня хлама? Время сжимается до мига, а на утро не помнишь ничего - как при синдроме Корсакова.

----------

